# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مقاله هاي آموزش فرامورك ZF

## UnnamE

همه ميدونيم كه *ZF* يكي از ادعا كارها در بين فرامورك ها هست
و با اينكه يه فرامورك قوي به حساب مياد روزانه تازه كارهاي زيادي به طرف اين فرامورك سوق پيدا ميكنن
ولي وقتي ميبينن نقطه شروع درست و حسابي براي تازه كارها نيست نااميد ميشن و ميرن سراغ *Code Igniter*  :لبخند گشاده!: 
وبسايت رسمي *ZF* هم مثال كاربردي در مورد نداره كه بشه از جايي شروع كرد كه واقعا چيز جالبي نيست
امروز من اين وبسايت ساده و خيلي باحال رو پيدا كردم كه با *ZF* نوشته شده و نقطه شروع خوبي محسوب ميشه

همچنين اگر شما هم از اين نقاط شروع داريد دريغ نكنيد و هميجا ارسال كنيد

*فايل رو ميتوند از ضميمه دانلود كنيد*

----------


## UnnamE

اين مقاله هم براي شروع كار با ZF  عالي هستش
از نصب فرامورك تا نوشتن يه برنامه وب ساده با امكان حذف  و ايجاد و ويرايش مطلب.

براي دانلود فايل هاي بروز شده اين مقاله به صفحه زير بريد
http://akrabat.com/zend-framework-tutorial/

_//به دليل حجم 500 كيلو بايتي مقاله اجازه ضميمه شدن داده نشد_

درباره نويسنده مقاله :
*Rob Allen* has been programming with PHP for over seven years and is a member of the Zend Framework community and is the lead author of Zend Framework in Action. He is a contributor to the Zend Framework, developing the Zend_Config component with the help of many ideas from the mailing list. Rob holds a Masters degree in Electronic Engineering from the University of Birmingham in the UK and started out writing C++‎ Windows applications. He now concentrates solely on web-based applications in PHP. Rob is the Technical Director of Big Room Internet concentrating on the company's content management framework and future technologies.

----------


## binboy

دستت درد نکنه کارت عالیه ولی ...
مقالات انگلیسی فتو فراونه ولی فارسیش نیست.
اینکه همه میرن دنبال Code Igniter چون مقالات فارسی در موردش زیاده.
فارسیشو داری بزار تا کسی نره دنبال Code Igniter
با تشکر

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

کی گفته فارسی codeigniter زیاده؟ کی گفته بده ؟ کی اینجوری درموردش حرف میزنید؟
فارسی کودیگنیتر یک کتاب موجود است اونم نویسند اش خودمم تعداد بعدی؟

----------


## binboy

سلام
از زحمات شما دز تاپیک مخصوص همین ترجمه که میگید تقدیر شد.
دوست عزیز برداشتت بد بوده ما نگفتیم Code Igniter بد است گفتیم Zend Framework بهتر است.
در هر صورت تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید.
«در مورد وجود مطالب فارسی این فریم ورکها می توایید برای هر دو آنها در گوگل فارسی سرچ کنید تا خودتان به نتیجه برسید.»

----------


## MMSHFE

با سلام، دوستان گرامي بنده در حال ترجمه يك PDF خيلي خوب درباره ZF هستم كه به نوعي ميشه گفت مرجع كامل هست (Bible) و خوشحال ميشم اگه كسي از دوستان علاقمند باشه، با هم همكاري كنيم و اون رو به يك كتاب تبديل كنيم. موفق و مؤيد باشيد.

----------


## Shadow Dancer

کتاب Practical Web 2.0 Applications with PHP که توسط انتشارات Apress منتشر شده، کلیه مراحل توسعه یک وبسایت را با استفاده از PHP و Zend Framework توضیح داده. با کمی جستجو توی وب میتونید نسخه ebook اون رو براحتی پیدا کنید

----------

